# Dry ferts



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can source some dry ferts in the Burnaby area? If any sponsors on this site sell some for a good price I'd be more than happy to source it from you guys. 

I've also found Jon's Plants, an actual hydroponics store on Hastings. But didn't know if they were any good. Wanted to know what other people used here. Lemme know.

Thanks!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i visited jon's plants before they had some dry fertz but mostly pre mixed ones... haven't actually asked if they have Potassium nitrate, potassium phosphate and potassium sulfate. but try canadian aquatics... they offer dry fertz at a good price


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes contact Mykiss (Patrick) he's the only guy for Potassium Nitrate in the city. His ferts are chepaer then Jons, might as well support one of our sponsors


----------

